# M3 vs. 300M



## creed (Jun 6, 2004)

Anyone seen the Marvin windows commercial on HGTV? It "features"
an M3 doing it's best to shake a 300M off it's tail. Who knew you
could get M3 performance in a Chysler? ;-)

-C.


----------



## CharlieG (Feb 25, 2005)

That M3 driver was just trying to keep away from the ugly stick that obviously already got the 300M.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

7.4 0-60 for the 300M versus 4.8 for the M3. I find it easy for the M3 to lose the 300M. Throw in some twisties and its not even close :tsk:


----------



## Weaselboy (Jul 7, 2002)

Saw the same commercial.... the M3 caught my eye and got me wondering what the heck kind of commercial would show a Chrysler chasing an M3 around. Kinda odd commercial.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

CharlieG said:


> That M3 driver was just trying to keep away from the ugly stick that obviously already got the 300M.


 :rofl:


----------



## tobandals (Apr 21, 2004)

*wrong wheels*

Did anyone notice that when the BMW stops for the window it has style 119 wheels, then when it pulls away (shot from other side of the car) it has M3 wheels. You'd think the producer/director would have caught that one! That was the first thing I saw!


----------



## 330ciPfmcePkg05 (Jan 17, 2005)

:rofl:


----------

